# Drywall tape and mud tips for 135 degree plus angled inside corners



## MikeGC (Dec 6, 2008)

Installing drywall tape and mud on the under side of a gambrel style roof or kneewall to angled ceiling corners. 

I have done this half a dozen times and it always sucks because there isnt much to keep the knife running straight. 

I have a project coming up that has about a 160 degree angle (nightmare) and one that is a little easier at 135.

Any tips, tricks, tactics greatly appreciated.


----------



## d's (Mar 16, 2008)

This is the product you need...
http://no-coat.com/.docs/pg/10292

D'S


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I use straight flex. Snap a line(blue)6'' off center and use 6'' knife useing it as a gauge to install. Or use a string line right on center after mudding it in to adjust a srtaight line. 

Good luck arty:


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

Get yourself one of these adjustable corner tools. When your mud is set chalk a line and fill in to the line. Best way I've found.


----------



## 3rdgen (Oct 14, 2010)

no-coat is the only way also if the angle is really bad you can fix the WOW with hot mud before you set the no-coat 99% of the time you can get it with out that extra step by cheating what ever way it needs to go


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

I wish one of you guys would come fix my vaulted ceiling (8/12 pitch two sides- you do the math, I had a 3rd glass of wine, (for my heart) )

It was originally done with flex bead, but has failed over the years and parts are now hanging loose in several places. I got used to just not looking up.:thumbup:


----------

